# cub 3235 Vaccum Acturator



## Ollie426 (Mar 17, 2021)

I have rebuilt the Ch23 and runs great , but one small problem. I can not get the PTO to work , Would anybody have any idea what the vacuum pressure should be to engage the PTO to work


Thanks Ollie426


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ollie426, welcome.

I would bet that your vacuum actuator has a leak in the diaphragm. If so, it can't hold a vacuum, and you can't get an accurate reading of your vacuum capability with it in the circuit. There are a number of sources for a cub vacuum actuator on the internet. Prices range from $70 to $90. Part number 951-3173. Check me on the part number.


----------



## Ollie426 (Mar 17, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Ollie426, welcome.
> 
> I would bet that your vacuum actuator has a leak in the diaphragm. If so, it can't hold a vacuum, and you can't get an accurate reading of your vacuum capability with it in the circuit. There are a number of sources for a cub vacuum actuator on the internet. Prices range from $70 to $90. Part number 951-3173. Check me on the part number.


Thanks for the reply but the darn thing worked before the rebuild, that is why I wounder if I could have a Vacuum loss.

Ollie


----------

